# Where would U want to live?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U could afford to move to any other place in America, where would it be? Or, would U move at all?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

South Texas


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I like Eastern Oklahoma. Wouldn't want to live anywhere else.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

P97 said:


> I like Eastern Oklahoma. Wouldn't want to live anywhere else.


Make sure you have a storm cellar. I would be scared to live there.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Can't leave Memphis. BBQ, you know.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd move about 25 miles further into the sticks, this is a good place to be.:mrgreen:


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

I love Southeast Kansas and will probibly never move, but Alaska has been a deam of mine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

*Bar Harbour, Maine...New England is my fave part of the US...love those winters...God made LL Bean, Land Rovers, and chimineys for a reason...gotta' love that snow; and besides, it's as far north east as I can get from the abomination called Texas.:smt082 *


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

BACK to Dixie sumwhurs:smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If money wasn't an object, I'd have a house in FL and a house in VT or NH near the MA border. Summer in New England and "snow bird" to FL in the winter. I grew up in MA, but would never want to live there again because of their gun laws but we'd be closer to family. We moved out of FL to NC less than a year ago, and although we like the area, we miss the FL winters and Disney World.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

"Scuse me... Florida has winters????:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

scooter said:


> "Scuse me... Florida has winters????:mrgreen:


Technically.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Neverland ranch.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> Neverland ranch.


Mmmm, oookkaaayyyy.........


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Maser said:


> Neverland ranch.


Once again, I'm not surprised.:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey the place is empty now.  Seriously, I would either want to live in Nevada or Mexico.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> Neverland ranch.


WTF???


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*hmmmmm ~ hurricanes vs. snow.......*

Being a Fla Native ~ I love the Coast & I used to say I would never leave ~ but after last hurricane season, well ~ Wyoming is a very beautful place......


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Being a Fla Native ~ I love the Coast & I used to say I would never leave ~ but after last hurricane season, well ~ Wyoming is a very beautful place......


Wyoming is beautiful, we lived there for many years.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

2400 said:


> Wyoming is beautiful, we lived there for many years.


 me, a Cliff...?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> me, a Cliff...?


Nope, not a chance.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

2400 said:


> Nope, not a chance.:mrgreen:


okey dokey, jus' wondering ~ cuz I have been here long enough to B.S. anybody ~ yet... :mrgreen: But I DO like the new term for B.S.ers, I just didn't want to be the first one to be branded with it.
I do B.S. @ cards though...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Colorado Springs, Colorado. My favorite place in the country to visit and vacation.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

*You know....*



Maximo said:


> Colorado Springs, Colorado. My favorite place in the country to visit and vacation.


*I forgot about CO...I used to live in Manitou Springs from 1970-'73...loved it their...I just need to be near an ocean. *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

At this point in my life, at my current finances, I love where I live. We moved to Dallas in 2003 and lived there for 8 months. I didn't really like working for probation there, and I hated the traffic. We came back to College Station 8 months later, and I plan to stay here. I gave up trying to apply for federal probation jobs - I didn't wanna pick up and move to some city at random again - especially in another state.

That being said, I prev loved Tuscon (went there on a week's vacation in 1998) - it was fantastic for my allergies. If I won the lottery tomorrow, I might travel the desert states and see where I liked it best. Always wanted to visit the Pacific Northwest, but not sure if I would want to live there or not.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

With your declared allergy problem El norte would be a great place for you to visit but I'll bet you wont want to live here,The pine pollen count can get astronomically high sometimes up here


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, U are right. Of course, believe it or not - central Texas is considered the worst place to live w/ allergies - I've read it a few times. When I left Louisiana, I didn't think any place would be as bad for allergies - with all the tress and swamps. Figures that I went someplace worse.

My ex-wife never had allergies in her life - she developed them living here. My current wife is from China - never even heard of allergies before. She started having problems as soon as she moved here. She had to go to several doctors because she was coughing all the time. They ruled out tuberculosis, and one doctor said that you have to live someplace for 2 years to develop allergies in the region. Finally, a pulminologist told her she had allergies. Gave her an allergy nasal spray, and then she was fine.

Hewll, 1 of my dogs even has allergies. He sneezes a lot when the grass is cut


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> .
> 
> That being said, I prev loved Tuscon (went there on a week's vacation in 1998) - it was fantastic for my allergies.


Tucson is a nice place too. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Tucson is a nice place too. :smt082 :smt082


Well, when I was married the 1st time, my ex applied for some jobs out there, but nothing ever worked out. I also applied for a probation job out in Phoenix 2 years ago - when they called me for the interview, they gave me less than a weeks notice - I explained as a probation officer with scheduled apts for weeks ahead, I would need at least 2 weeks to work my schedule out - they wouldn't give it to me. Then, 1 month later, when they did 2nd interviews, they called me again. Once again, it was less than 1 weeks notice - I couldn't do it.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I'D LOVE TO LIVE NEAR HERE! NORTH SHORE OAHU HAWAI'I. WAITING TO GO BACK,for work of course!










Gun laws suck and cost of living is high,traffic sucks in Honolulu,but I love the place.I might be out there for 6-10 months next year:smt089 :smt089 :smt089 :smt089 :smt089 J.R.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*want to live*

Back to az. live in northen az. for 6 yrs. miss it bad.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

gene said:


> Back to az. live in northen az. for 6 yrs. miss it bad.


That's where I live, where were you?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I'm very fond of Valdosta, GA, and Tulsa, OK, and would very much like to move back to either place.

Other than those two places, anywhere with a moderate tempurature, good steakhouses and barbecue joints, and not a lot of people.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I've lived in Seattle, Detroit, Houston, other places, and the UK.

My roots have brought me back to my home state of Kansas. Can't stand the winter here - but the other three seasons are just fine for me.

I could trade Kansas winters for Arizona or New Mexico, but other than that, Kansas is where I'll stay. Don't expect *anyone* else to agree with me, but that just means more open spaces for me.


----------

